# Splitting design in two sheets for bigger image (sublimation on a shirt)



## futbolit0 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Can I print one design in two 8,5x11 sheets and place them side by side for sublimation on a shirt? I don’t have a 11x17 printer and I would like to know if anyone have tried that.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Good luck in lining them up.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I've done it & with good results... I don't print a lot of shirts and mainly printed them as gifts for my Dad. What I did was design & print it to allow for an overlap. I changed the transparency at the bottom of one sheet and at the top of the other to about 50% opacity for about 1/4" or so. 

If you try to match them up, there will be a line. If you try to overlap without decreasing the opacity in the overlap section, it will print as a dark line.

I joined the 2 sections together with heat tape before placing on the shirt which allowed me to line up the overlap properly and accurately.

As I've already mentioned, I haven't printed a lot of shirts (not my bread and butter) & I only had a Ricoh 3300n when I printed those shirts. I had a bypass tray and roll paper, which was still only 8 1/2 inches wide. The 2 sections were each 17 X 8. I wish I had photos, but I don't...all I can say is that it worked out well. I use photoshop but I imagine you could do the same thing in Corel, although I am not sure.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Depending on the design, it will be difficult to align the two sheets. You would be better off to out source. Check with forum member SKDave.


----------



## futbolit0 (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome guys, thanks a lot!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Agree on the outsourcing to SKDave for the larger transfer, too hard to line up. If you do it is hit or miss. Might work sometimes other times you ruin a shirt.


----------



## Abbyluvsbus1 (Sep 6, 2013)

How did you change the opacity in Photoshop?


sapience said:


> I've done it & with good results... I don't print a lot of shirts and mainly printed them as gifts for my Dad. What I did was design & print it to allow for an overlap. I changed the transparency at the bottom of one sheet and at the top of the other to about 50% opacity for about 1/4" or so.
> 
> If you try to match them up, there will be a line. If you try to overlap without decreasing the opacity in the overlap section, it will print as a dark line.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

I do it on some of my larger designs with no problems and I don't mess with opacity. I just make sure my artwork is spliced together where I have the same solid colors.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

message me, got some ideas for you, I'm in Michigan. Love sublimation, have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## NEILOAKLEY (Mar 5, 2014)

it is better that you change your design with a little bit of white space, so hard to line it up,


----------

